# Bellneck Birmingham Roller Babies



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

These guys are 8 days old today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

very cute ,cant wait to see that bell they got develop on their necks  nice


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous baby in that pic, Littlejohn!

Terry


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks



> very cute ,cant wait to see that bell they got develop on their necks  nice


You can see on their skin where their bells will be, it is a darker colored patch of skin on the back of their neck...I'll try and get a photo of it....kinda neat.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a doll. I'm looking forward to seeing where the bell will be, quite interesting.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, here is a picture of the back of the same baby's neck. same coloration as the mother's....purple.












These boogers are growing fast.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

looking good


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey LittleJohn, i have 4 of what i call cream Bell Necks.Bell necks are very pretty Birds....Dave


----------

